# A new,unlisted embossed cathedral!!



## appliedlips (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello everyone,thought I'd share one I was really excited to acquire yesturday.Other than the fact it had the whole back panel busted out,she's a beaut! This was one I had never heard of before and believe it was unknown before this one.It is embossed DIXON & DARST  CINCINNATI and has an open pontilled base and a cool tooled lip.I have been trying to collect embossed cathedral sauces for 7 or 8 yrs. now and hadn't added one in 2 years,mainly because there aren't many around.If anybody has this one intact I have bitters,flasks,pontilled meds,cash,a smelly beagle,or anything else you want for trade.This goes for any embossed CATHEDRAL sauce I don't have.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 17, 2008)

Other side


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 17, 2008)

The ugly side.Yes,I paid money for this one and would be interested in seeing examples of rare ones even if badly damaged.I am looking for unembossed colored ones,too.Really want a clear,and blues.


----------



## LC (Feb 17, 2008)

I am not as informative as for knowing what is common and what is rare as I once did years ago, but I believe I can say without question that this Cincinnati Cathedral sauce bottle difinitely has to be a rare one, and without question as well is worth a sizeable amount of money. Just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 17, 2008)

I would pay over $500 for a mint one,please find me one,somebody.


----------



## idigjars (Feb 18, 2008)

That's a beauty Doug!    Good luck finding one or buying a perfect one.     Paul


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 18, 2008)

nice bottle Doug!  Love those cathedral bottles...


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 18, 2008)

> DIXON & DARST CINCINNATI


 
 They are listed in the New York Exhibition Industry of All Nations 1853 as making mustard.

http://books.google.com/books?id=QmNUkikOKrYC&pg=PA28&img=1&zoom=3&hl=en&sig=VOWhGgS5Zn0DmNFcmaybl46pvvY&ci=67,527,934,202&edge=1"


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks alot guys, I really enjoy this one.


   Matt, I appreciate the research,haven't had time to hit the directories yet.Thanks

   Lobey,Thanks alot,I really need to sell you some broken bottles[]It really was alot worse until I glued the back panel.I hope to figure out a good way to get some resin in the corners without looking too ugly.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Doug  is that the one I saw on your  table at the show . Still sweet the way it is .Every one Ive come across digging the pieces were to small or there was'nt enough to put back together . Cathedrals that is .Nice its Cincinnati too. Thanks for showing use and good luck diggen Doug.  bill


----------



## annie44 (Feb 23, 2008)

I must have missed this thread earlier - I love your collection Doug, and that is a great new addition!    I'm not sure what part of the country you're from, but if you're not at the Baltimore show, I'll keep my eyes open for embossed cathedrals for you.  I'd love to buy one for myself one day, but right now don't have the $$ as I'm picking up a couple of nice additions to my collection from Kungfufighter next week.


----------

